# Best Gfx card without the requirement of external PCIe connector.



## darth_sithus (Aug 9, 2012)

My friend requires a graphics card which could be able to play games at 720p max but doesn't demand high power

PSU: Corsair CX 430 (PCie connector's pin on the PSU went loose and soldering the pin worsened the situation   )
Budget: 10k max
Monitor: Viewsonic 18.5" LCD. 1366x768 max resolution.

He wont be upgrading PSU and monitor for atleast a year and a half so needs a temporary low/mid-end gfx.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 9, 2012)

darth_sithus said:


> My friend requires a graphics card which could be able to play games at 720p max but doesn't demand high power
> 
> PSU: Corsair CX 430 (PCie connector's pin on the PSU went loose and soldering the pin worsened the situation   )
> Budget: 10k max
> ...



MSI AMD/ATI R6670 MD1GD5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com 

I think this is one of the best that doesn't need a power connector from the PSU.


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2012)

I prefer Sapphire 6670 DDR5 over MSI. There are lots available in eBay.


----------



## SunE (Aug 9, 2012)

Hd 7750


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 9, 2012)

Hd7750 is the fastest card, without a pci-e power connector.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 9, 2012)

7750 for sure

7750 for sure


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2012)

there should be a new version of 7750 with higher clock.

BTW why don't you try molex to PEG converter?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you can get HD 6770 @ 7K with a Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.5K. The total will be 9.5K .


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

darth_sithus said:


> My friend requires a graphics card which could be able to play games at 720p max but doesn't demand high power
> 
> PSU: Corsair CX 430 (PCie connector's pin on the PSU went loose and soldering the pin worsened the situation   )
> .


HD 7750 is the best option and performance is around that of HD 6770. 
Why don't you try to RMA the PSU! Just say PCIe connector is not working. Moreover older CX-430s (non V2 versions) need to be replaced.

Else go with above suggestion by'Sainatarajan'. Within your budget you get a good card with a better PSU too.


----------



## darth_sithus (Aug 10, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I think you can get HD 6770 @ 7K with a Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.5K. The total will be 9.5K .



My friend will upgrade to a better PSU and gfx card next year and a half so it would be pointless to get a cx430 again. I mentioned 10k budget but the reality is he wants to spend as little as possible so he can save more for the next big upgrade.



> there should be a new version of 7750 with higher clock.
> 
> BTW why don't you try molex to PEG converter?


Yes we could try that but could the cx430 be trusted to deliver adequate power through the molex pin? If that's possible, I could suggest him 7770 or 6770 whichever he prefers based on his budget. Or he could settle for 7750 which draws power from the board itself.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 10, 2012)

darth_sithus said:


> My friend will upgrade to a better PSU and gfx card next year and a half so it would be pointless to get a cx430 again. I mentioned 10k budget but the reality is he wants to spend as little as possible so he can save more for the next big upgrade.



1&1/2 years is quite a long time in terms of gfx cards so I would suggest 7750 over the previous gen 6670. OR you try claiming warranty. Just hope they don't refuse it because of physical damage. You should've claimed RMA instead of trying to fix it yourselves. Corsair has a 2 year warranty and would have definitely covered your loss in the first place.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 10, 2012)

HD 7750 outperforms HD 6770 in newer games while using half the power. And the same old thing, new drivers, better perfomance.

Get Gigabyte's HD 7750 OC which is around 7k on FlipKart.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, Get HD 7750  It's almost 2x the performance of HD 6670 at just 2k more.


----------



## darth_sithus (Aug 11, 2012)

I suggested the 7770 since he was getting it for 8k. So he purchased it this morning and I came over to do the installation. Now the device and drivers installed fine without a problem. But the display adapter is showing 7700 series in Device Manager/dxdiag/gpu observer instead of the actual model number. Is this normal? How do I know if it is 7770 and not 7750?

EDIT: The specs in GPU-z is the same as 7770 so that was a relief.




But still, how do I get the exact model no instead of 7700 series?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 11, 2012)

It's like that..
My 6770 shows 6700 series.
So don't worry of what it is, it is whatever the packaging carton says


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

6770 needs external power connector, i guess.



Chaitanya said:


> It's like that..
> My 6770 shows 6700 series.
> So don't worry of what it is, it is whatever the packaging carton says



6770 needs external power connector, i guess.​


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

darth_sithus said:


> I suggested the 7770 since he was getting it for 8k. So he purchased it this morning and I came over to do the installation. Now the device and drivers installed fine without a problem. But the display adapter is showing 7700 series in Device Manager/dxdiag/gpu observer instead of the actual model number. Is this normal? How do I know if it is 7770 and not 7750?
> 
> EDIT: The specs in GPU-z is the same as 7770 so that was a relief.
> 
> ...



In GPU-z you can't see the exact model number.
In cpu-z -> Graphics tab you can.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> 6770 needs external power connector, i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 6770 needs external power connector, i guess.​



No i wasnt suggesting 6770 to op. He already bought HD 7770.....

My post was regarding his trouble of HD 7700 series things okay! ??


----------



## warfreak (Aug 12, 2012)

darth_sithus said:


> I suggested the 7770 since he was getting it for 8k. So he purchased it this morning and I came over to do the installation. Now the device and drivers installed fine without a problem. But the display adapter is showing 7700 series in Device Manager/dxdiag/gpu observer instead of the actual model number. Is this normal? How do I know if it is 7770 and not 7750?
> 
> EDIT: The specs in GPU-z is the same as 7770 so that was a relief.
> 
> ...



No need to worry bro. If the specs show 7770 then it is 7770. It seems you have the Gigabyte OC version.

The reason Device Manager shows 7700 series instead of exact model no is because both 7750 and 7770 GPUs have the same manufacturing process. They only differ in specs like shader count,TMU count and core and memory clocks.

About the power consumption, check the temperatures. It shouldn't be more than 40 in idle and ~60 under load. If it is far above normal, then the card isn't getting enough wattage.


----------

